# Construction of new 35G Tank with "tree stump" ide



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi guys,

This will be my last viv for now. I really liked the idea of a treestump planted with some nice bomeliads. I found myself a great piece of cork and will put it in my new tank.

The tank is Width: 50cm (19.69")
Height: 40cm (15.75")
Depth: 70cm (27.56")

For now I have a singel 24w PL in the lighthood. this will do for now I hope. 

The tank came from a friend of mine, who recently bought a new exo-terra and so this tank whas a spare. He wanted to get rid of it. So I offered his tank a new home 

The tank was extremly dirty with sand/silicone/cement etc..

I cleaned it and added some big chunks of peat and added some "rainforest soil" mixed with some spare bark.

*Result so far:
*









Next step will be adding a lot of leaf litter. I really like the look of this and will add plenty for the microculture and the frogs.

Mentioning frogs! This tank will either house a group/trio Imitators or a pair of pumilio's 

Can't yet decide what to put in really!

I will keep u guys updated and now I add some more pics!

Any questions? > Ask me!!

GreetZ





































*Next week the bromeliads are comming and the fun part will start.


UPDATE! Forgot to mention that I bought bromeliads from a german bromeliad store! He has really nice broms and I ordered his bromeliads package!

Here's a pic of a possible package







*


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I would fill the middle of the cork if it was me. This will keep the frogs out and add some weight to it.

You can use great stuff to do it...


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Well I acctuallty did fill it! It is filled whit soil and on the pics you can really see it, but the cork isn't filled completely! This will be done later on!

Maybe if this doesn't work I'll try the GS thing but for now this looks fine to me when it is completely filled!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice Package lol... bet that cost a pretty penny.


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

well it did! it was €80 which is about $117 But it is the best you can get around here so why not 

Hope things will turn out nice!

Will keep u updated


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

VERY cool. I think I would have filled the cork with something like LECA instead of soil. It may get waterlogged if kept damp.

I was just thinking of converting a hex into something like this. No frogs, just plants.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a feeling that it's going to look great!!

Nice job, looking forward to updates...


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

pics?


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks all! I hope it is going to look nice! I think the LECA idea will work!
Will buy a bag tomorrow or so and fill it up with LECA instead of soil!

Good thinking @harrywitmore! much appreciated!

Well, when I find time tomorrow I will collect some leaflitter to add on the floor! Then I will make some pics again! The pics come from a Phone but with 3.1 mp they are quite good I must say!

Thanks all and I ll keep u posted


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

*UPDATE*

Well it was raining like hell, but I still went out to collect some leaves as I promissed!  Washed it with hot water and put it in! If the mail does his best the plants will arrive tomorrow! 

I will plant the cork outside the viv so I was smart enough that I did not put LECA in it allready! I almost did!

*Here are some pics from how it is now:*



















































































Thats all for today! Hope you enjoyed!

Hope to update soon!


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks good. Hope you get a great pack of plants. best of luck, and I love the tank!


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

Very Zen-looking tank. Will you be using a background?


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Well I do hope I get some nice broms! But for that money it supposed to be good! 

@013 No there's no bg comming! And what the f is Zen-looking  
Please explain (Dutch or English)

thanks for reply's


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen 8)


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

LOL thanks!


----------



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

PLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANTS!!! gogogog, more pics


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

I will be home in a couple of hours ( 14.30 here) and I hope to have the plant by then! Then I'll get u some pics


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

*Well first of all I appologize for the bad pics! They were taken with a phone cam and didn't come out that nice! Sorry*

I got my brom package and they were very nice I must say!!

I took pics of every one! I am happy with the result!

I am almost sure it will house some imitators!

Well see for yourself!










































































































These were the plants in the package! I would appreciate some1 could give me some names! I know these are bad pics but... much appreciated!

And now the viv!





















































































This would be it for now! 

Hope you enjoy!!

Thanks


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

That second bromeliad is amazing!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I have no ideas on the bromes but it's a beautiful set of plants. I can't place the non brome either all though it intriguing.


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Well guys! 

I have a couple of questions!

Even though the original idea was to fill the cork with soil (later the idea was LECA) I still haven't filled the cork! I acctually forgot in all the excitement! The cork is quite steady and I don't see any problems actually! Frogs can hide and they also can get out so...

NExt thing is the temperature! I have only got temps range 60-70F and they cool down to 60. I have got 1x24W PL-L lamp on top of it.

Will this be enough for the broms?
Will a heatmat get temps higher?

I was thinking of getting the mat with the highest wattage! Of course I am limited to my meassurements! I think the max wattage is 28W. Will this be enough?

Something about the package!

At first the white brom (second pic) was the brom on top! I first thought it was some shitty brom from a local gardencenter, but when I looked closer I saw some amazing broms! I am really happy with the broms! They are awesome!! Even better in real-life!


Hope to get temps and humidity right very soon and get me some frogs

Saw a trio of almost adult Imitator "chazuta

http://www.gifkikker.nl/DesktopModules/ ... DataId=366

Well will update soon I hope!

Let me know what u think


----------



## sammycai (Oct 13, 2006)

Love this tank and the plants.


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

nice plants and they look very good in your tank!
For some of the broms I am sure of the names because I have the same ones from the same guy: nr 2 = Vriesea gigantea Nova, nr 5 is Neoregelia olens x pauciflora and nr 9 is Vriesea fosteriana. These all get very big, especially the vriesea gigantea so you will probably have to take it out of your viv at one point. (I have one too in my biggest viv. I planted it in a epiweb pot so I can take it out when it gets to big… and I have heard it can reach 1 m diameter when it’s mature, but It will probably never get that big inside a terrarium)
I bet there are some “Neoregelia ampullacea”, “Neoregelia pauciflora” and “neorelegia fireball” hybrids in there too.


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks nathalie! I finnaly got some name snow! 

I just found out I live only half an hour away from him and will pay him a visit some times. He has good stuff!

thanks for the names and the compliments!


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

send him the pictures and he will be able to tell you the names.
also his broms come often with nice ferns, moss and other plants. don't throw that away because that stuff does great in the vivs.

(OT: and in case you didn't know yet: he speaks Dutch. I thought he was German and it took me 2 frogdays to realize he actually understands you better when you don't speak something that resembles German from very very far  )

on the light: I don't think it will be enough to ge/keep your neoregelias very red... but they look nice when they are green too.


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

So I have the inhabitants for a couple of days now and made some pictures with my goodól phonecam. 


























I made a seperate topic to identify these guys...

These are really nice frogs but a bit shy atm. I haven't seen the probable male yet, but he will come out soon I hope. I guess I just have to be patience.

When i get some better shots I'll post them!

Thanks


----------

